# Favorite Salad Recipe



## AnnaMarie (Mar 13, 2014)

This recipe is my favorite, 7 layer salad- yes, 7 layers of goodness. It is an old recipe, but a goodie. It is so flavorful, crunchy, and good- perfect for using fresh summertime veggies.  Did I mention it was topped with bacon  

http://www.oohshiny.info/2012/05/11/seven-layer-salad/

Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 13, 2014)

My favorite salad recipe is for fruit salad.  My mom always made this for holiday meals, and so now I have to make it. lol

1 apple, chopped
1 banana, chopped
1 can fruit cocktail, drained and with one nice cherry half reserved
1 can mandarin oranges, drained and with six nice slices reserved
3/4 pint heavy cream
powdered sugar to taste
red food coloring (optional)
marshmallows (optional)

Get all of the fruit chopped/drained, mixed. Whip the cream until light peaks. Add powdered sugar, a few drops of food coloring (enough to make it a pale pink), and whip until they're med-stiff peaks. Reserve a bit of the whipped cream, and fold the fruit (and marshmallows, if using) into the whipped cream and put it in the serving bowl. Use reserved whipped cream to make a nice, smooth surface. In the center arrange the reserved cherry and orange slices to form a flower/starburst pattern.

There's a reason we only have this on holidays! LOL Way too much for everyday dinners. And for us, marshmallows are added for Christmas, but not other holidays.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 13, 2014)

That sounds super yummy!- especially with marshmallows :-D

I'm picturing this with a good honey baked ham meal (drool)


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 13, 2014)

AnnaMarie - I think we must be food twins!  Love, love, love a 7-layer salad but never seem to make it for myself.  Next time we have folks over for a bbq I will be trying your recipe.  

Here's one of my favorite summer salads . . . especially when we have fresh picked tomatoes, cucumbers and mint from the garden.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Tomato-Cucumber-and-Red-Onion-Salad-with-Mint-101847


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 13, 2014)

doriettefarm said:


> AnnaMarie - I think we must be food twins!  Love, love, love a 7-layer salad but never seem to make it for myself.  Next time we have folks over for a bbq I will be trying your recipe.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite summer salads . . . especially when we have fresh picked tomatoes, cucumbers and mint from the garden.
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Tomato-Cucumber-and-Red-Onion-Salad-with-Mint-101847



Hello foodie twin! Your recipe looks very Greek and seriously yummy! (Love Mediterranean food!). Salads are a special love of mine, so I'm looking forward to seeing how this thread fares! The love of the 7 layer salad dates back to my childhood at church potlucks (old ladies really know how to cook   ) 
Cheers!
Anna Marie
- Now my kids think I'm old (haha!) not even!!!!


----------



## neeners (Mar 13, 2014)

my favourite salad is something big and hearty so you're full for hours after, but this is my favourite:

- lettuce mix of your choice
- cook up quinoa, while cooking sautee some onions and garlic, and put cooked quinoa in
- shred carrots and beets
- sautee mushrooms and when almost done, throw a beaten egg on top for a mushroom scramble OR roast up some nuts/seeds

put everything in a giant bowl, and top with favourite dressing
- my favourite is tzaziki - put strained yogurt (overnight), peel cucumber and shred and squeeze water out, finely grate a clove of garlic, and salt and lemon juice to taste
- another good one is lemon tahini - tahini, lemon and olive oil, finely grated garlic and salt and pepper to taste

hope all of that made sense... (and not....I don't really measure in the kitchen unless it's bread or soap making....go figure)


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 13, 2014)

Neeners, I'm sitting here eating plebeian food from Taco Bell while I read your glorious recipe. Sigh....


----------



## neeners (Mar 13, 2014)

AnnaMarie, it's a small way to get back at you for that delicious pulled pork picture!


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Mar 13, 2014)

Winter fruit salad
2 apples cored, peeled and chopped
2 pears peeled cored and chopped
2 oranges, peeled & sliced in small pieces
1 to 1.5 cup diced rutabaga diced in small cubes and cooked till slightly tender in microwave
3 Tbsp of lemon juice
May use sweetener but optional

Makes enough for two or three servings.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 13, 2014)

Baby Pickles, I lovvvvve rutabaga. I never would have thought to pair it (no pun intended) with apples, pears, and oranges. That sounds like an awesome, harvest salad. I've got some serious meal planning to do...


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Mar 13, 2014)

It's actually a weight watcher recipe that I feel in love with.


----------



## Jencat (Mar 14, 2014)

That 7 Layer Salad sounds great!  I pinned it so I can try it out.  I have to remember to dig up my recipe for kale salad when I'm home.  Quick, easy and really tasty.  Great for those evenings when it is too hot to cook.


----------



## green soap (Mar 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see how you do your kale salad...

Here is what I'll do with the red winter kale when it has grown some more:

Bunch of kale, washed, blanched, and cut very finely (chifonnade)

When cool enough, dress with your best olive oil, balsamic vinegar, black pepper and sea salt.  Add:

finely sliced red onions
crushed toasted pecans
dried cranberries (craisins)
thinly sliced tomatoes are also very good here - but optional

amounts are to taste....


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 14, 2014)

My favorite salad recipe is an old fashioned Caesar.  

Ingredients:
bread to make croutons
5 or 6 strips bacon
romaine
parmesan
fresh ground pepper
worcestershire
1 egg
1 lemon
3 to 6 cloves of garlic

Make croutons by cutting bread into cubes, spreading over cookie sheet and toasting in oven until brown.  Place croutons in bowl, add 3 to 6 cloves of garlic (whole but smashed) and drizzle with olive oil until well soaked.  Set aside but come back to stir every now and again.

Fry 5 or 6 strips of bacon until well cooked, chop and set aside.

Hand tear romaine lettuce, wash and spin or pat dry.  

Place in a bowl and grate fresh pepper onto lettuce until you think you have too much pepper, toss and then add that much pepper again.  Toss.

Grate fresh Parmesan cheese over lettuce until you feel you have too much, toss salad and then grate that much cheese again.  Toss

Squeeze juice of one lemon over salad, toss.

Add bacon and croutons (leave in garlic or remove .. however you like it), toss.

Sprinkle Worchestershire sauce all around the edge of the bowl.  Toss.

Stir the yolk of one egg until mixed and pour over salad.  Toss and serve.  
Once you've taste this. restaurant Caesar salad will never satisfy you again.


----------



## kikajess (Mar 14, 2014)

Mmm...a good salad is a great thing. I'm especially drooling over Doriette's tomato-cucumber-mint salad and Baby Pickles's winter fruit salad. 

Here's my favorite salad, a raw, vegan version of apple crisp:
http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipe/raw-apple-crisp

It's just apples, raisins, nuts, spices, and orange juice and it is SUPER EASY and SOOOO GOOOD!!! I make this about once a week. I eat some for breakfast, lunch, and dessert. MMMmmm...I'm making some tonight, actually! 

P.S. I modify it by replacing the ginger with allspice, and I use almonds instead of hazelnuts.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 14, 2014)

Gals (and guys), I am chock full of salad inspiration! I better start planting my veggies....


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 15, 2014)

I discovered this pasta salad recipe last week and it's delicious!

http://www.kimshealthyeats.com/asian-sesame-pasta-salad/


----------



## Lin (Mar 15, 2014)

I like to do salad wraps. Its a great quick, easy meal for me as a vegetarian and very fresh. First I dice up tomato, green onion (or red onion, I prefer green onion though), romaine lettuce blend, and grate a cheese blend or use the bagged shredded cheese. Microwave a large flour tortilla until warm, then layer the lettuce first, then tomato, onion, and cheese. (can add more things of course, sometimes I like cucumber for crunch) Fold the tortilla over and close the far side end like a burrito. Then eat while the tortilla is warm and the toppings are cold. Sometimes I'll use the small flour tortillas instead, and after microwaving to warm them I stick them in a large ziplock and set it under a heating pad to keep them warm and fix them up as I eat them.

You could add a dressing, I prefer without as long as theres enough of good quality tomato to keep them juicy. Sometimes I do use mustard to mix things up a little.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 15, 2014)

Lin said:


> I like to do salad wraps. Its a great quick, easy meal for me as a vegetarian and very fresh. First I dice up tomato, green onion (or red onion, I prefer green onion though), romaine lettuce blend, and grate a cheese blend or use the bagged shredded cheese. Microwave a large flour tortilla until warm, then layer the lettuce first, then tomato, onion, and cheese. (can add more things of course, sometimes I like cucumber for crunch) Fold the tortilla over and close the far side end like a burrito. Then eat while the tortilla is warm and the toppings are cold. Sometimes I'll use the small flour tortillas instead, and after microwaving to warm them I stick them in a large ziplock and set it under a heating pad to keep them warm and fix them up as I eat them.
> 
> You could add a dressing, I prefer without as long as theres enough of good quality tomato to keep them juicy. Sometimes I do use mustard to mix things up a little.



Hey Lin,

This reminds me of the cold wraps I make.... I add all of these veggies and a little shredded carrots. I add cream cheese ( with jalapeño) you can add what you like and this cream cheese and veggies mixture I apply on the tortilla and roll them up. Then cut them into rolls of 1 inch thicknesses. Place them In the refrigerator. Serve cold when about to eat. It is a great appetizer for a summer dinner or just an evening snack


----------



## lsg (Mar 15, 2014)

Since summer is on the way, I will share two of my favorite summer salads.  They are easy to make and so yummy.

Cucumber, Tomato Salad

1 pound cucumbers (about 2 cucumbers), peeled and thinly sliced
1 pint cherry tomatoes, halved
1/2 Vidalia onion, very thinly sliced
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves (I use cliantro)
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon olive oil
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Directions
In a large serving bowl, toss together the cucumbers, cherry tomatoes, onion, parsley, vinegar, olive oil, salt, and pepper, to taste. Let the salad stand for 10 minutes before serving.



Avocado Corn Salad

2 large ears of corn, cut off kernels and cook (I used a small bag of frozen white corn)
1 avocado, chopped
½ cup halved cherry or grape tomatoes
½ red onion, minced
½ jalapeno, seeded and minced (I left out the jalapeno)
¼ cup chopped cilantro
Juice of 1 lime--I used more lime juice
Salt & pepper


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 15, 2014)

SageontheMountain said:


> I discovered this pasta salad recipe last week and it's delicious!
> 
> http://www.kimshealthyeats.com/asian-sesame-pasta-salad/



I am all over this one!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 15, 2014)

lsg said:


> Since summer is on the way, I will share two of my favorite summer salads.  They are easy to make and so yummy.
> 
> Cucumber, Tomato Salad
> 
> ...



These sound so fresh and summer-y!


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 17, 2014)

lsg said:


> Since summer is on the way, I will share two of my favorite summer salads.  They are easy to make and so yummy.
> 
> Cucumber, Tomato Salad
> 
> ...




We make this exact salad (minus the vinegar, usually) in the summertime too! So fresh and delicious


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 21, 2014)

I know I'm a little late to the game on this thread but I have been trying to decide my favorite to put up here... that's tough!

I do like a simple romaine/butter/radicchio mix with chopped apple, orange and avocado with a poppy seed dressing.

My favorite meal salad is a tofu taco salad - savory tofu from wildwood, mixed baby greens, a cucumber, tomato and avocado chopped and tossed. Add baked tortilla chips and a light champagne dressing. Delish!

Home made cesar dressing (lemon, anchovy, parmesan, garlic, olive oil) tossed with romaine, home made croutons, parmesan cheese and avocado.


----------



## athallr (Mar 22, 2014)

I found a copycat recipe for portillos salad with the pasta that is amazing. http://stolenmomentscooking.com/homemade-portillos-chopped-salad/


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 6, 2014)

Three bean salad

1 can kidney beans drained
1 can pinto beans drained
1 can chill or favorite bean drained
1 small can corn drained
3 Tbsp Italian dressing
Small onion diced
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
2-3 Tbsp parmesan cheese
Salt & Pepper to taste
Small chopped bell pepper- I like to use red for color

Mix all together and chill.  This salad is great with a little tuna as a meal or served as a side.  It also last for week without going bad.

It is one of the few things I fix that the hubby will eat left overs of.


----------

